# Mod Chips



## scottiej04 (Sep 24, 2005)

I know you guys have probably answered all this before, but what is the best preformance chip to put into a 98 Maxima? The Jet? Or is there another? I'm looking to increase gas milage (who isn't) and overall HP.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

everyone would probly most likely say JWT ecu.........and by all means stay away from jet....... :hal:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There are only two, Technosquare and Jim Wolf Technology (JWT). Everyone else is pretty conclusively a fraud...

You may need to swap your rear o2 sensor for a 95-96 sensor if you swap ECUs, since IIRC the ECU usually chipped is a 95-96.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

brianw said:


> There are only two, Technosquare and Jim Wolf Technology (JWT). Everyone else is pretty conclusively a fraud...
> 
> You may need to swap your rear o2 sensor for a 95-96 sensor if you swap ECUs, since IIRC the ECU usually chipped is a 95-96.



can u put up the link for that site cuz evrytime i try to go there nothin eva shows unless im doin something wrong.......the technosquare site..... :thumbup:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

im not sure if this is it but here it is Technosquare


----------

